# Techumseh spark problem



## mike Beals (Mar 20, 2008)

I need some advice about a Sears Craftsman Mower that has left me confused. This is model#917.372260 ser#022599. I wasn't getting any
spark from the coil with the kill switch removed so automatically thought
that since I was dealing with solid state ignition, that the only thing I
needed to do to fix the problem, was to replace the coil unit. However
after installing new unit, and providing appropriate air gap, am still left with 
no spark. What could possibly be the reason? I have already considered the
possibility of weakened flywheel magnets but they check out just fine with
the screwdriver test.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure the new coil is not installed upside down, they will not spark if they are installed this way. If it was installed correctly then it's possible your replacement coil was bad.


----------



## mike Beals (Mar 20, 2008)

*thank you for the feedback*

I really appreciate the feedback about my spark problem. After checking to see that the coil was not installed upside down(apparently not possible on this model because of slightly ofset bolt holes on the coil) I decided that it was somehow possible that the brand new coil was somehow defective, so I took it back and had the parts house order a new one. Much to my distress, when I replaced the coil again, and supplied the appropriate air gap, I was still facing an issue of no spark. At this point, I decided it was possible that both the new and old spark plugs might be the real problems so I tried turning the engine over while actually holding the plug wire. Much to my dismay no discomfort resulted, convincing me that for some reason this coil as well was producing no spark. I don't see how this is possible. Any Ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you spinning the engine by hand or with the starter?

If you are spinning it by hand, make sure you are turning the engine in the correct direction.


----------



## mike Beals (Mar 20, 2008)

*I wish*

I wish that were the problem, however I am using the starter, and am sure the motor is spinning in the right direction.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Whats the part number of the module they gave you?

Should be a 34443D module


----------



## mike Beals (Mar 20, 2008)

The part # I have does not match that, but could simply be an in house # so i will find out from the parts house. Heres hoping the whole problem is simply being given the wrong part. thanx


----------



## mike Beals (Mar 20, 2008)

I Just spoke to the parts house, and they tell me that the part I have cross refferences to the techumseh part 34443A. The parts man tried cross refferencing the D number but came up empty. Anyway he says that the coil I have should be good for the following models. TVS, TNT, ECV, H30-70,AH600, HSK600, HXL840, and HSK840. Unfortunately for me, I am not sure which one I have. I only know the Sears numbers which are model#917.372260 and ser#022599.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That part number is actually the Tecumseh part number, Sears uses the OEM part numbers, if they are cross referencing a part number they may have given you an after market part thats not the right one for the engine. I have successfully used after market CDI's with no problems, but you have to be sure the one you have is for your particular engine or it may not work.

There has to be a problem with the module you have, it's possible something happened to the magnets, I have heard of the possibility, but in all my years of working on engines I have never run across this problem.


----------



## mike Beals (Mar 20, 2008)

*thanx*

:thank you for the reply. I checked for weakened magnet using the suggested screw driver technique, and there is no doubt in my mind that the magnet is plenty strong. The parts man tells me that he ordered yet another coil, but I can't shake the feeling that if I replace it yet again, I am going to be no better off. This has got to be one for the books. What do you think could possibly be the cause of this bizarre situation?


----------



## mike Beals (Mar 20, 2008)

I think that maybe you were on the right track when you suggested that it is possibly not the right coil. I think it is grasping at straws, but I am hoping that when I cross refference numbers, and get my mowers engine model nailed down, I will discover that the coil is not the right one.....I can't imagine what else it could be!!!


----------

